# Copa del Rey



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Quarter-finals:

*Etosa Alicante* 62 (Quincy Lewis 22 pts, Ignacio De Miguel 13 pts 8 rbs)
*Unicaja Málaga*79 (Walter Herrmann 17 pts 6 rbs, Pepe Sanchez 9 pts 4 rbs 7 ast)

*Winterthur FC Barcelona* 76 (Juan Carlos Navarro 26 pts, Andrija Zizic 11 pts 5 rbs)
*Pamesa Valencia* 83 (Fabricio Oberto 20 pts 11 rbs, Igor Rakocevic 23 pts 5 rbs)

*Tau Baskonia* 77 (Arvydas Macijauskas 18 pts 6 ast, Jose Manuel Calderón 18 pts)
*Gran Canaria* 75 (Will McDonald 16 pts 5 rbs, Jim Moran 8 pts 5 rbs)

*Real Madrid* 86 (Felipe Reyes 16 pts 7 rbs, Louis Bullock 23 pts)
*Adecco Estudiantes* 76 (Carlos Jiménez 13 pts, Sergio Rodríguez 11 pts 3 rbs)

Some images:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

1st semifinal:

*Pamesa Valencia* 82 (Igor Rakocevic 27 pts 4 rbs 4 ast Alejandro Montecchia 23 pts)
*Unicaja Málaga* 90 (Walter Herrmann 30 pts Jorge Garbajosa 21 pts 10 rbs)

It was a great game, *Scariolo*'s press zone defense helped Unicaja a lot. It's good to see that *Herrmann* is back to his MVP level (4/5 2pts 5/6 3pts 7/8 fts in only 30 minutes)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Tau Baskonia* 77 (Luis Scola 20 pts Travis Hansen 18 pts)
*Real Madrid* 80 (Felipe Reyes 18 pts 7 rbs Louis Bullock 20 pts)

It was a close and exciting game with a polemical call against Tau in the end of the game.

The King's Cup finalists will be Unicaja and Real Madrid.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Unicaja Málaga* 80 (Jorge Garbajosa 17 pts 5 rbs 4 ast JR Bremer 17 pts)
*Real Madrid* 76 (Louis Bullock 28 pts Elmer Bennett 17 pts)

MVP of the Copa del Rey: *Jorge Garbajosa* 

2005 Copa del Rey champions: *Unicaja Málaga *


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Great I was happy as long as Real didn't win.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

i agree with chitwood...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Gardan said:


> i agree with chitwood...


 :laugh:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Laugh it up!!!

Down with Real!!!

Vive Barca!!!!


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

My english is horrible... i've understood you support Madrid...

pd: i've achieved to decodify the plus... since this night i'll be able to see the sunday's football matches... :biggrin:


----------

